# mucus on plants



## mikosoft (Dec 31, 2013)

Should I get rid of it or is it some sort of egg pouch? Or is it fungus because of the decaying plant matter? I only have some glowlight tetras in the tank.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

To me it looks like either a large amount of decaying plant matter or Rhizoclonium. How long have you had these plants? Also make sure the rubber band & thread you used isn't tied too tightly on the rhizome or this could kill the plant.


----------



## mikosoft (Dec 31, 2013)

I've had them for about a week or so. Got the java fern babies from a friend. The other ferns seems ok. Just that one got all slimey.


----------



## mikosoft (Dec 31, 2013)

just pulled it out. It looked dead and decaying... Thanks plantman!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

mikosoft said:


> just pulled it out. It looked dead and decaying... Thanks plantman!


If the rhizome is still "alive" and all the leafs have melted off, make sure not to throw away the rhizome as new leafs will grow from it. Sometimes plants just need to adjust when there taken from one environment and put into a new one. Melting leafs is very common with certain plants like java ferns and crypt's. Goodluck!


----------

